# BTD Tickets



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi Guys,

My order for 4 tickets for the Black Tie Do still says 'payment pending'. A payment to yourselves left my account on 26.09.06. Please could you confirm that you have received it?

Thanks,
Penny.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Are there tickets to come out to us or do we just turn up and blag our way in :roll:


----------

